
Google fires new-hire for posting a picture of his uniform & leaking some info - DanielOcean
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/vssml/reddit_this_is_me_the_newly_hired_chrome/
======
calciphus
Yeah, zero pity for this guy who blows a company secret because he wants to
brag about his new job online.

"I thought the NDA only applied to what we were doing, not the entire business
unit that hadn't been revealed yet!"

Well, then you weren't paying attention during training.

------
Zikes
The NDA was still in effect. Any company would have done the same thing.

------
jinushaun
Eventually the Facebook generation will relearn the common sense sharing
etiquette that existed before the Internet. Until then, we'll see a lot more
stories like these.

